# Lurker Comes Clean



## Sailstrong (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi Everybody!,

Been here a little while now (lurking) taking it all in and amazed at the extensive level of knowledge I've found thus far. There are some great contributors here and some suggestions to others that I have been fortunate to make use of.
I've got a few miles "under the boom" on me but I've still got a lot to learn. I live aboard and cruise a Catalina 380 in Coastal NC and if I can be of any help to someone concerned about local knowledge in this geographical area of water, don't hesitate to ask and I'll try to help.

Just looking to "pay it forward" and say "Hi!"


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Killer pic


----------



## mpusateri (Nov 17, 2019)

Nice pic! I’m just starting out and staring to research boats. Might end up around Moorhead City, NC.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Welcome aboard from the shadows


----------



## PhilCarlson (Dec 14, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## AndyL (Dec 1, 2019)

Hi... wonderful picture. I'm starting to look a boats and the Catalina 387 is on my shortlist. Not much different than the 380 I believe. I'd welcome any insights - pros/cons or things to watch out for.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Great to have you aboard.


----------



## SV Siren (Mar 8, 2013)

Nice picture...and welcome aboard.


----------

